# Just some of my stuff :)



## Kivulimwitu

KivuliMwitu on deviantART is my page, just wanted to pick out some pieces from it


----------



## Gumby

Nice 'stuff' Kivulimwitu


----------



## Candra H

Cool art. I like your avatar picture and the horse type creature in the last link. Where does your inspiration come from, if you don't mind me asking? And, as a curious traditional artist starting out with digital, what tools do you use and how do you get that really smooth finish and glow in the first image?


----------



## Kivulimwitu

Candra H said:


> Cool art. I like your avatar picture and the horse type creature in the last link. Where does your inspiration come from, if you don't mind me asking? And, as a curious traditional artist starting out with digital, what tools do you use and how do you get that really smooth finish and glow in the first image?



Thanks you guys! Candra: Mostly my inspiration comes from music and video games (Final Fantasy 9 inspired my first story years ago ). Movies like LOTR and Spirited Away are also a big inspiration. As for digital stuff, I use a Bamboo tablet by Wacom and Photoshop CS5. My method for that particular picture (as well as most of mine) is starting with a sketch, then doing outlines on a separate layer, I use a hard round brush and pen tool for that. Flat colors under the outline, shadows/highlights over colors, and so on. For parts of the glow on that guy I used the dodge tool, but I think most of the effect comes from the colored outline. If you ever have photoshop questions, feel free to ask for help


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I'm playing FFIX as I read this 

Very nice work; I especially liked the first, third and last pieces. The only thing I don't like is the skin tone in the final pic, but that's a tiny gripe. Spirited Away is a masterpiece; anything by Ghibili is, really, and I can see remnants of their work in yours. It's not obvious, but I see it, with the slightest hint of Pokemon's creature design (that's a compliment). 

Anyway, I look forward to seeing more from your portfolio, if you have one. Love your avatar, by the way .


----------



## Kivulimwitu

Thanks! I made a portfolio recently, not all sure what's in it though Carissa Rose: Digital Artist


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Thanks for the link, you have some really beautiful stuff on there. I love LHS Machine, Drekken, Kenada's Master and Demon Lord. The God Creature is brilliant; perfect use of colour, in my opinion.

Beast-1 reminds me of the snake-woman thing (Echidna) in Devil May Cry 4. I'm guessing you really like animals? .


----------



## Kivulimwitu

Ha, I guess that beastie does resemble her (go Devil May Cry!)  Yes, creating creatures is my specialty


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Kivulimwitu said:


> (go Devil May Cry!)


 
Amen sister; the creature/character/weapon design in _Devil May Cry 3_ is especially good, methinks. _Okami_ is also brilliant in that department, not forgetting _Kingdom Hearts_, _Final Fantasy_ -- most games by Square-Enix, really -- and of course, _Castlevania_ .


----------



## Kivulimwitu

Bruno Spatola said:


> Amen sister; the creature/character/weapon design in _Devil May Cry 3_ is especially good, methinks. _Okami_ is also brilliant in that department, not forgetting _Kingdom Hearts_, _Final Fantasy_ -- most games by Square-Enix, really -- and of course, _Castlevania_ .



yes! I love DMC3, it was my fav until they came out with 4  Speaking of which, 5 is looking good from the trailer, even though its got no Nero, far as I know. I haven't played any Castlevania but the newest one looks fairly epic.


----------



## vangoghsear

I checked out your portfolio.  You do have a knack for creating creatures; their anatomy appears believable and the physics of their movements seem to work.  No small feat with fantasy work.


----------



## Trides

Nice! My favourite is the pensive-looking lion/bull thingummy.


----------



## Kivulimwitu

Thanks a bunch you guys!! That lion-bull is one of my warcraft druids xD But there's tons of mistakes. I'll remake it someday ;P


----------

